# GHL Mitras Lightbar - What do you need?



## Gilles (13 Jan 2014)

Hello,

I hope to write down the information i currently have to help some other customers with the proper GHL products you need to buy in order for dimming Mitras Lightbars with the Profilux.

_*Note; this ONLY applies to configuration 3 like shown here:*_
Mitras Lightbar (configuration 3)

*Example 1 - 1 dimmable Mitras lightbar*





*Example 2 - 2 or more dimmable Mitras lightbars*




*Stuff you'll need:*
1) Profilux controller
2) Power supply*
3) One or more Mitras LB
4) Splitter (PL-1048)
5) Interface cable (PL-1051)

*Connecting;*
Step 1: As you can see on the picture; you connect the interface cable to the RS232 port of your Profilux. If the RS232 port is already in use (with another expansion) you will need to buy the add-in card PLM-RS232. This card needs to be inserted in your Profilux (NOT the expansion box), since future versions of the expansion box will not support RS232 according to Matthias.
Step 2: You connect the Interface cable to the side of the splitter. There is an IP67 watertight connection on the side of the splitter.
Step 3: You connect the power supply(*) and the lightbars to the splitter.
Step 4: You can now dim your light according to the quick start information put down by Jens Meyer from Aqua-IT in the German forum.

**) Note on power supply unit:*
The power suppy unit must provide at least the power of the connected lightbar. If several Mitras Lightbar shall be connected via Splitter, the power supply unit must provide at least the total power of all connected lightbars.
This means that:
- For now you can connect only 2 lightbars that are 160cm in length (2x 89w); since no power supply is available that is 400 watt. Conclusion: combine all wattage from the LB and find the power supply that has AT LEAST this amount of watt. You can always connect a higher wattage (for instance; 1 lightbar of 89w to a 200w power supply) but not the other way around.
- It is NOT possible that each lightbar has its own power supply AND is dimmable at thesame time; you have to use the splitter and interface cable like in the above pictures to dim multiple lightbars.
- This means that all lightbars connected to the splitter will dim thesame way. You cannot dim individual lightbars at this time.

I hope this makes stuff clear for people.


----------

